
Impact of EV Vehcile-to-Grid Charging During UK Lockdown [pdf] - kieranmaine
https://www.kaluza.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/White-Paper-Freeing-up-the-Locked-Down-Grid_Final-Version-.pdf
======
kieranmaine
This is quite an information rich PDF, so jump to page 12 if you want to see
how vehicle-to-grid charging responds to demand on the electricity network.

